
Chinese Hell Money (2014) - DanBC
http://www.planetslade.com/hell-money.html
======
condescendence
Although I understand the need, I hate grouping all 1.3+ billion people into a
single stereotype/culture as the "Chinese."

I've been to china and have spent a lot of time there both studying and
working and the first thing you experience in China is the diversity. There's
a small part of the Chinese population that would actually consider hell money
as apart of their culture.

User "stupandaus" had a good point about the different waves of Chinese
immigration to US/Canada which included different ethnicity and even language
that would give a reason why hell money isn't seen in some areas.

~~~
anon432
I took it as an interesting, harmless, and creative funerary tradition and
nothing more. It doesn't (IMO) reflect poorly on the Chinese people, and
getting all defensive over it is silly.

~~~
condescendence
You clearly took my comment the wrong way. I'm speaking on behalf of a
philosophical standpoint, 1.3+ billion of an item....in this case a specific
Human nationality cannot be used to generalize the whole. It's 1.3 BILLION,
there's going to be so much diversity and difference in a population of that
size no matter the circumstances.

------
werber
I decided to use Hell Money for a project in art school and it was super easy
to find in Vancouver's China Town ten or so years ago. It makes me wonder
about the differences between Chinese immigrants to Canada versus the US...

~~~
stupandaus
There have been multiple waves of Chinese immigration to the US, with
different concentrations of Mandarin vs. Cantonese speakers, education level,
affluence, etc. Thus, there tends to be major differences between China Towns
in different major cities.

~~~
werber
Yeah, I figured it was something like that, any reading suggestions?

------
jamespitts
During visits to Taipei I would pass a shop that sells all sorts of items for
the afterlife. Among the largest items are dollhouse-sized mansions made of
wood and paper.

The tradition reminds me of the Egyptian rulers who were buried with
everything they might need on the other side.

------
maerF0x0
I remember playing with these as a (culturally ignorant) kid. To me i was just
a baller.

